# Thought on wading... at Lesner especially



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

Just a quick question...

Why do waders think they can move in front of shore goers and make it so shore goers can't fish anymore. It is just inconsiderate of those who wade. We all have an equal right to fish where are butts are parked. No one person or a group of people have the right to infringe on shore goers fishing. If you can't get there before the shore goers, find a different spot. 

DC

And yes, I am one of the shore goers.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

alot of the waders fish the same spot every day and just don't think shore goers know what they r doin 
next time just ask them to move and they proably will
most of us r nice guys

ps yes i am i wader but a curtious 1


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Sling metal past their heads, they'll move. It worked for me last year.

Robert


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just a note. You are not in their line of site once they are in the water. And people are moving in and out of the line changing positions so they probably are paying attention elsewhere. Also they have the current to deal with. So if they drift in front it probably did not do it intentionally. One other note it is a very hard place to get the proper angle with out waders. But ask if you truly had a place staked


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

if the current takes you, move back to where you started from, its not hard to do... as to having a better angle while wading, it's all good to have a better angle, but make sure you are not in somoene elses way of casting. Some people might not have the patience I have and "sling some lead" at you. I am patient to a certain extent. However, when it comes to my fishin, my patience weasrs thin really fast. I just ask those who are waders to be aware of where you are and be courteous of fellow anglers, especially those of the shore variety.

DC


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I highly advise against throwing lead over peoples heads unless u carry spare mags on your person. I will again highly advise you against such a violent offensive action.... you must be one of those cool guys who throws 8oz at boats.  

keep in mind u happen to hit someone at lesner, and posts like this are EVIDENCE toward your malicious intentions to the commonwealths atty...

flea, i think you should try and keep people from passing on bad info such as this.... throw lead past peoples head? im sure you see where this could lead.



neil


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Wade and Shore Fish*

Considerations should be made by both waders and shore fishermen. Everyone just needs to get along and respect each other. I shore fish and wade and never would I purposfully walk out in front of someone. I see Drumcatchers point of view... Anyone taking the time to get a spot only to be nudged out by a wader should be cranky because that is inconsiderate. I don't suggest getting violent but I would be expressing myself if someone didn't treat me and my passion with respect. Especially after I've been in a spot and asked for some room. I guess thats the key, first communicate and then express your frustration if asking for room don't work. 

The entire angle thing and don't know where your at because of the current is a bunch of bologna.. I can see getting lost for a sec, but, self adjust especially if your close to others. I think that people who cannot see the inconsideration in this and justify their actions are the offenders and are only making excuses to continue being disrectful to others. Which could lead to lead.  Just my .02. We all have something in common so be respectful of each other.


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

I would never throw lead at anyone. I was just voicing my opinion about disrescpectful people. I know there are people out there who aren't that way, but as lot of people are. Like I said before, I am not violent, and would never throw lead at anyone, but it does tick me off when I am fishing and about to cast and see someone infront of me in the water that wasn't there before I got there. I am simply just voicing my opinion on that matter. I think the statement made about the attorney was made by a inconsiderate wader. If you don't wade in front of anyone, there would not be a need for an attorney, since nothing would be thrown at you anyway. So why wade infront of soneone and upset them? You would risk getting into a fight (verbally or physically) just to get a better angle on a fishing spot? Well, let's just end it now, by saying I wish you all luck on your future fishing, and may noone upset you by wading in front of you, and may all of you (waders and surf goers) catch a cooler full of fish.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Perhaps I should have added a little more info with my last post. 
Last year when this took place I had been saltwater fishing for only one year and that first year was all pier fishing. On just my third trip to lynnhaven boat ramp side to fish from the sand these two men showed up and set up about ten feet from me. (now these two made for a total of six people fishing between crab creek and the bridge.) Plenty of room for everyone. Now they waded into the water ten feet to my right and started to fish. Still plenty of room but a little cramped due to the angle. After about 10-15 minutes the first fisherman starts to move/drift down infront of me. So I tell the guy I'm still new to fishing and he is getting a little close. He says sorry and starts to move. He wants to go to my left and starts to come out of the water to go around me and I tell him just wade past me so we both can get back to fishing faster. He moves about 20' to my left and we start fishing again (out going tide). Now the second guy starts to move into my way after about another 10-15 minutes. I tell the same story to him and he tells me if I am not wading I don't have a right to fish there. Well I tell him I paid for a fishing licence just like him, I paid to park just like him how come I don't have a right to fish there. He responded that I can't fish there because I was in the way. I reminded him that I was there first and there was a lot of room for everyone. So I kept fishing and he went back to fishing and continued to drift infront of me. At one point he finally had anough of my lure/line going past him and he turned to me and said to stop casting so he could move to my left. Now I am an easy go lucky person that just wants to fish but this guy had really pulled my strings and I could have stoped casting to let him go past to the left to his buddy but I said no and told him he had his chance and to get out of the water and go around me. He said if I have to come out of the water I aint going to like it. while I had enough of his mouth and said bring it on! In the end he was all mouth, he got out of the water and walked around me with out tring anything of saying a word.

Long story made short, their are bully's on the playgrounds, piers, beaches, headboats and on this board. At some time you have to stand up for yourself.
I do not recomend you intentionally throw metal at someone but you have a right to stand your ground.

Now Neil, I have never thrown any lure/weight at any boat nor would I but I thank you for the accusation.
Now go fish.

Robert


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Don't get me wrong... I consider myself to be a very considerate and patient fisherman. JHSDKLJHF! Im in waders and people will try to squeeze out other waders, so u dont have to justify your opinion to me. Everytime i catch a fish and take him off the hook i gotta wait ten minutes to get back in my spot cause someone just waded on in! On a pier, or on the beach I respect the rights of people who are putting their time in, and I will not try to squeeze anyone out, anyone who's fished with me knows that. However at a place like lesner, u have to understand there is heavy current, lots of powerpro, and certain areas that are much more conducive to catchin fish, usually meaning a fishing situation as already mentioned. If your fishin from shore, and cant reach the channel, sure i may take a coupla casts and outreach someone, but i usually will not even get within 10 ft of ya, but when its crowded, its like the congo line at the pt, everyone has to cast to a certain area, fish the drift, then reel back in. my point was just that just cause people are inconsiderate should not mean you should be aggressive toward them, it really does often times lead to bad situations, i've seen many of them happen, so its best not to have an attitude like that. Keep in mind what i read on the post above, all that was said was...."throw lead past thier heads, they'll move, trust me" thats a helluva statement u kno? as long as you dont actually practice that method and were getting some frustrations out i can feel ya, lesner can be a very frustrating place to fish, it can also be very rewarding as well... good luck to ya guys


neil


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

wasnt there a thread like this last week? It is a problem but i think all of us can fish at lesner on shore or wading. i think some waders think "i am in the water, closer to the channel and i can cast farther so that gives me the right, and besides you will have to get wet to get your hands on me ha-ha!". I do wade but am respectful to all. i tangle up with shore and wader lines the same, it is part of the game. the current, not the caster is the problem. if you cannot handle the current carrying your lure, fish in a pond. The guys on the shore who are "ignored" and "bullied", dont worry, the boaters treat the waders the same way and boy do they cry. I guess it is a pecking order, human nature.


----------



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

Why dont you just buy some waders and quit compaining, chances are, your gonna need em


----------



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

Glad I am military and fish on base (Cheatham Annex, Yorktown USCG station, Ft Monroe, Ft Story, and Damneck). It has been a good year with lots of fish. People are tactful and respectful as you do not know who you may be talking to. Other than reminding some folks that the finger pier at Monroe is for military active/retired and dependents only (nice of them to say they didn't know considering the big sign you can't miss) I have had no problems all year.

Are fishing spots so limited that it is so difficult to pick up the rods and fish elsewhere? I know you have the right to fish the same place as everyone else, but when this type of frustration takes place is it really enjoyable anymore?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

In general in public places the more popular the place is the more friction there will be between people. Since there will be more people trying to use that space. Since that boat ramp and parking has been put in the quality of time spent there has gone down greatly. More boat traffic, more people trying to bottom fish and plain more people. It used to be a great place. Friction is going to increase with the more users. 
When going to Any Place that is crowded watch what the regulars do and copy it as best you can(get waders, braid, 2oz jigheads, heavers, gotcha's etc, hey what ever you need) and you will probably have a better experence overall. Also I would suggest try other places that waders don't give you an advantage (the new pier by the Jordan Bridge, Rudee inlet, Willobough Spit etc). Fishing is suposed to be fun!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

If I come to wade, and you already have your place on the shore, I will not stand in front of you, and if I move in your direction I will get out of your casting line when I see you.

On the other hand, if I have my place in the water and you come after me. Don't cast over me or in my direction. Move down and use the same courtesy I would give you.

It's my opinion, buy that don't practice the above are the reason for most problems that take place.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*As Digger said in the last thread.....*

 When in Rome do as the Romans do.

First time I went to Chicks I sat at the waters edge and cast, waders showed up and caught fish. The next time i went to chicks I had waders and waded. Watched and asked questions and caught fish.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I wade fish at Lessner all the time, and try to go wide of the shore based surf casters. Some times, even if I am not in their vicinity, they cast those sinkers right next to me. I hope for their sakes that they practice their accuracy.
The people that usually cast like that are people of low social standard, and should refrain from leaving their homes. They are the bottom of the food chain, really man.
Mark my words, one of these days, one of us is going to get killed trying to catch a fish due to some insignificant lame-o heaving a 8 oz lead head and crushing a skull. 
It takes a lot to get me pissed, but someone even mentioning "heaving some lead at someone" to get them to move really pisses me off, even if it is just in jest. I'd hate to hear of one of my friends, or anyone for that matter, getting wasted by some jerk.
Take it easy out there, and be extremely safe, 
TC


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i kno what u mean
and even if it isn't 8oz it still hurts
i got hit while wading last night with a 2oz sinker on a bottom rig casted by some 3 year old 
don't get me
wrong i think it is great that he was out there 
but i was in the line up and he walked right behind me and casted
it hurt


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The bottom line is I'm tired of the friction that occurs between people in these situations. I feel it is mostly from people who think their way is best even though they don't know the waters or how to effectively fish at that time or place(for example guys trying to throw gotcha plugs with a 15-20 mile an hour NE wind during Durm season. This occurs on many fishing piers and popular place such as Lynhaven inlet. I truely try and follow the "When in Rome do as Romans do" Motto when fishing a new place be it a pier, inlet or point. Once I learn a place I will most likley be following their way since when everybody is doing the same thing, things work better. Guys lets get beyond this and learn how to get along and share the fish.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

all i gotta say is shut up, fish, and stay the hell out of my way


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Personally I am a wader*

If I see someone fishing, I dont go in front of them, but I have the answer to clear all this up ......BUY SOME WADERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

why should I go buy waders? Fish from shore... Besides, at Lesner it is illegal to wade. Well, I know it used to be.


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Lesner*

and no its not illegall at lesner. this is my personal feelings but if I spend my money on my gear, I should be able to use it. if someone there doesnt have waders, they really cant complain about those who choose to exercise there right to wear them, but the problem comes in if that person is jumping in front of other fishers. thats just plain rued. so what is the issue, waders or ruedness?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i agree...i usually have no problem getting 3oz's in the channel from shore. power pro and a good cast is all i need to make up for that 10-15"ft.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Freedom of choice*

A public fishing spot does not require Waders, and we're not in Rome.. Thank God! There are plenty of reasons why people wouldn't want to wade Lesner and CHOOSE to fish from the shore. Lesner's current is tough, and some folks don't feel comfortable attempting to wade there. Also there are some that can't afford waders in their budget. I've fished there with and without waders and caught. In my opinion, some older and younger fishermen shouldn't be wading there... But that doesn't mean they can't fish and catch at Lesner. So, the "BUY WADERS" argument don't wash with me. Don't be rude, don't walk in front of a fellow fisherman, and don't crowd them either... because accidents happen.. as we seen from previous posts. Getting hit with lead isn't always intentional. So if your gonna wade, beware it can be dangerous. Speaking of danger, I thought it was illegal to wade in Lynnhaven Inlet. ?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

the signs say it is but the wardens and cops woln't ticket u 4 it unless u do some thing stupid


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*waders.*

The key words to live by among us fisherman and fisherwomen are : 

1: Etiquette

2: Decencie

Funny thing about those 2 words is:

1: They are both easy to practice.

2: They will help you meet a better class of people.

3: They won't cost you a penny.


Waders...........No Waders, the water is there for everyone. I prefer wading......But would never crowd a guy on shore. I have seen this at Lesner alot and just shake my head watching the waders who start crowding out the shore guys and ladies.

The problem isn't about waders. Its about todays society where people don't give a rats ass about anyone but themselves.

I would be embarrassed if a person had to remind me that I was crowding him, Especially if that person had that area first.


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Waderssssssss*

Actually I Couldnt Have Said It Better Myself. Its All About Respect.


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

The purpose of me starting this discussion was to let it be known that there are some rude people that wade in front of others that are fishing from shore. Apparently, there was already a thread about that. I just happened to miss it. I appreciate the fact that most of you are courteous and will not get in the way of shore fisherman's. I also see why you like wading. I can cast just fine from shore, and do not feel the need to wade. If you like wading, ok, do it and good luck. If you don't like wading, ok, shore fish and good luck. All I know is Lesner has been my favorite place to fish for a few years now, but up until recently, I have not seen but a few waders. It was never a problem before, but the few waders that are inconsiderate should follow the golden rule of fishing, "do unto others as you would like done to you." By the way, anyone have any luck lately @ Lesner?


DC


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Wadeing*

I have fished Cape point before when people casting from shore are fishing between us and shore. I have fished the southern beaches when the tide is low and you have to walk out 75 yards to get to the bar.People will fish from shore and you will walk by their bait and see it on the bottom in about two feet of water as you walk past it.Lesner is a diffrent story,you don't really need to wade to catch the fish there. It does help with the angle of the drift though. But everyone does so I say get you some waders and get in the line up. That is just how it is.If you can afford the gas to get there you can buy a cheap pair of waders. The waders are goeing to win this battle. If the big stripers are there and the big boys are fishing, you will be shut down. If you are not in the lineup and cast over the waders and tangle their line most likely they will cut it. I cut a guys line sunday at hatteras because he was fishing too little weight and his line drifted into T.W.'s and tangled him while he was fighting a nice striper. It's just normal old school stuff. Get tangled on the end of a pier while someone has a big fish on and see how fast you get cut off.It's not about right or wrong. Sure it's wrong, but it's real .Just get yourself some waders.It will make everyones life better.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rat... agree....

i think its about time to kill this thread


neil


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

You have too much time on your hands You sound like a bunch of woman  

Fish ON!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You know, some of these are easy to deal with.

Boater cuts through lines at the end of the pier, the boater's an idiot who deserves a chunk of lead.

Guy on the shore throws a lead at a boater who's transiting a channel, the guy on the shore needs a ticket.

But this one is not easy. I hate showing up on a spot this time of the year and finding guys throwing squid right where I want to walk and cast from. This weekend I hit Chick's. The lefthand side is for lure guys, the right for bait guys.

Well, the bait fisherman had set up down the entire lefthand side. Where normally 10 guys could cast, 3 or 4 had set up an choked the whole beach. Burned me up.

As much as it galls me, it works this way: first on a spot claims it, even if it's a guy with a bottom rig in December who couldn't catch the clap from a $5 streetwalker.

But if you're someone who wants to fish from the shore, take my advice: get some waders and join the rest of us. You won't catch squat from the shore.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

flea, i caught a few 20lb. fish maybe 40yrds off the point last year, my dad caught a 44" in the same place...we didn't have waders or cannonballs and bubblegum shads. we were using mirrolures, at the time i was using a piece o' junk spinner and he had a burned up baitcasting outfit he bought at a yard sale... so i don't know about you guys but i don't need waders to fish the lesner.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

ive fished lesner from shore and it sucked i thought it was a waste of time and even though i didnt have much money i still bought waders and did what every body else did it really pays off to get some waders and then u dont need to worry about people walking in front of u


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wow, this thread is still goin....


Fishing lesner, on a conisistantly successfull basis is something that is not done by the many who fish it. All the things people here are saying are only helpful hints. Its funny how people are really giving advice and people want to fight it. Yeah u know what? Yes its always possible to do anything, there are always exceptions to the rule, but fishing the lesner and limiting out almost everynight vs a coupla times involves seeing what is goin on and fishin in that mini congo line keeps your bait in the drift for as long as possible, yes the point boys catch plenty of fish, but its a line there too. I find it dissapointing that people are being such _______ about this. People who aren't noobies are giving you advice. If you dont want to take it, fine, but dont be so proud that you feel like you have to justify why you cant buy waders or dont have to, etc. Its the real world boys and girls, illegal fish get kept, boats cut off lines, and waders will go wherever they want. Don't complain about something that will not change, and dont get upset or shiatty with people givin ya suggestions, if i remember correctly from previous posts, alot of you guys ask pretty basic questions, and people who know more are kind enough toanswer them for yas. be considerate, the people on this board arent the people your pissed off at anyway, they're just givin ya advice to put ya on fish more consistenly.... catchin fish, and consistantly catchin is a whole other ballgame.


neil


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

*yeah!!! what hangungimsomthing said*

and besides, i have gone out with my waders, powerpro, 9ft tica, shimano reel, spro bucktails, jigs, ect... last night and caught nothing. again. havent caught jack the last four times out.Hmmm, maybe if i get some neck waders. yeah thats the ticket


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kq, i was out last night... we'll hook up next time im in town


neil


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

Waders or shore. Bait, lure or fly shouldn't make a difference when you're talking curtesy and sportsmanship. Every one can have a piece of the water if we just learn to get a long and act like mature adults.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kg6, were u the blonde guy, with the pink expensive bucktails that went bye bye cause of bad batch of ppro? if that was you, we gotta get you to get some cheaper setups man, those things are like 4.99 each! not a good lesner lure!!!!!!! 


neil


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

they are 4.99 and i love them. lost only one. i have 6 different types and at 3oz they can go pretty far without whipping my rod. have been pretty successful with them until recently but like last night, no one was catching. i do have freakin everything, yes even the lesner favorite, bubblegum.Also, the power pro was not the problem, the inside of my top eyelet failed and was cutting my line--new tica. i look for you next timebut the last week of dec i will be out in the bay with my yak.


----------

